

AVC meetup in Houston (Fred Wilson): Mon. Jun 7, 8 pm - dctoedt
http://www.meetup.com/AVC/2615/

======
dctoedt
[FROM OP:] Prior HN posting: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1375400>

